# Boot sur hackintosh



## crazy_c0vv (8 Juillet 2014)

Hello

J'avais un hackintosh depuis quelques temps en média center. Je me rappelle avoir pas mal galéré pour obtenir du son sur la sortie HDMI, mais au final ça marchait.

Maintenant je recycle ce mac pour en faire ma machine de bureau, et j'ai donc réinstallé le système from scratch sur un SSD. 

J'ai utilisé Unibeast pour créer la clef USB. A part ça je n'ai rien ajouté à mon système. Je ne veux rien ajouter au système comme kext ou DSDT, car ça fonctionne très bien comme ça. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas cloné l'ancien système.
Je n'ai pas besoin de l'audio sur l'HDMI et j'ai une très bonne carte son USB pour l'audio. 
La carte graphique fonctionne bien avec QE/CI et le dual screen. L'ethernet aussi.

*Par contre, impossible de booter directement sur le SSD ! Je suis obligé de remettre la clef USB, de booter dessus et ensuite d'indiquer au système de venir booter sur le SSD. *

J'ai installé Chimera avec la dernière version de Multibeast. Dans l'absolu ce n'est pas très grave car la mise en veille fonctionne donc à priori je ne rebooterai pas tous les jours... Mais ça en fait pas très professionnel 

En bootant directement sur le SSD, je tombe sur l'erreur Bluetooth : "Missing Bluetooth Controller Transport!"
J'ai essayé GraphicsEnabler=No mais ça ne change rien. Idem que PCIUIDRoot=0. 

J'ai récupéré le dossier "Extra" sur l'ancienne install mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus. Le système a été mis à jour en 10.9.4 mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus. Ce soir je vais éditer le vieux boot.Chameleon.org.plist pour voir quelle option pourrait m'aider. 

Bref, une autre piste ?

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

Je me réponds à moi même...

En googlant un peu j'ai trouvé que le problème venait du contrôleur vidéo HD4600 !?

C'est bizarre car j'utilise une carte PCI-E Radeon HD5670, qui devrait désactiver dans le BIOS la carte vidéo intégrée. 
Je vérifierai le BIOS ce soir.

Deux solutions sinon, la première semble être de supprimer les drivers Intel :


> Type:  mount -uw /
> Type:  cd /System/Library/Extensions
> Type:  mkdir intel_back
> Type:  mv AppleIntelHD* AppleIntelF* intel_back/
> Type:  touch ../Extensions



L'autre d'utiliser l'option "DSDT Free" dans Multibeast.

Vivement ce soir que je puisse tester ça


----------



## crazy_c0vv (9 Juillet 2014)

Bon ben c'est la grosse galère là. J'y ai passé ma soirée, je ne comprends plus rien. Ca avait été très rapide sur l'autre install !

Donc j'ai essayé les méthodes de mon échange précédant, rien ne fonctionne. Par contre j'avais oublié le FakeSMC dans multibeast, et là, Ô miracle, ça boote ! 

Ouais... mais ma carte réseau ne fonctionne plus et mes disques internes apparaissent en externes. Y compris le disque système. L'ordi apparait comme un iMac alors qu'avant c'était un Mac Pro...

Je ne comprends pas. Le système, avec rien d'installé, fonctionne parfaitement mais ne boote pas correctement. Avec le FakeSMC, ça boote, mais ça fout en l'air mon système qui ne ressemble plus à rien.

Si j'arrive à booter depuis la clef USB d'install, et avoir mon système fonctionnel, c'est que c'est possible non ? 

Please help !


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est possible sans trop de galère.

Esai d'utiliser clover au lieu de chameleon si ta configuraion est compatible, cela te simplifiera la vie.

Attention aussi à ce que tu coches, il faut juste prendre les Kexts nécesaires à ta config et pas une complémentaire.

Essai de mettre clover sur une clé USB et sert toi en pour booter sur ta config si cela marche, enleve ce que tu as mi de l'installateur que tu as utilisés ( le fichier Boot ( fichier caché à la racine de ton HDD), dossier Extra, Ket dans S/L/E ) ne redémarre pas et après tu installe Clover sur ton HDD, il va te remettre le fichier Boot, créer un dossier EFI sur lequel faudra booter et charger tes kexts qui correspondent à ta config.

Si tu as peur de Clover ( aui est un peu plus compliqué), fais la même manipulation avec le dernier Chameleon. Et après tu réinjecte tes kexts une à une


----------



## crazy_c0vv (29 Juillet 2014)

Hello

Finalement j'ai opté pour l'achat d'une nouvelle carte mère sensée être moins problématique.  C'est une H87M-D3H de Gigabyte. Finalement j'ai des soucis avec, donc c'est pas génial non plus. Il faut que j'installe Windows pour tester une fonction pour voir si le soucis vient de la carte elle même ou du hackintosh...


----------



## zenelae (30 Juillet 2014)

ok cela marche, pas trop de difficulté avec cette CM.


peux tu me dire quelles sont les soucis?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Juillet 2014)

Les soucis que je rencontre ne sont pas hyper contraignants mais ça gâche un peu le plaisir du jeu 

Affichage qui freeze pendant 2-4 secondes toutes les 5 secondes dans le cas suivant :
- je démarre l'ordi
- j'ai un écran sur le port DVI, une TV sur le port HDMI
- j'allume la TV
- j'éteins la TV
- *hop ça se met à freezer*
- si je rallume la TV ou la débranche, tout est normal...

L'autre soucis est audio : je perds parfois le son en sortie de veille. La solution trouvée sur internet serait de mettre un driver plus ancien.

J'ai également trouvé cette méthode d'install qui a l'air pas mal :
http://www.tonymacx86.com/mavericks...-how-install-os-x-mavericks-using-clover.html


----------



## zenelae (30 Juillet 2014)

et si  tu retire le port HDMI, car parfois il pose soucis surtout pour transmettre l'audio


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Juillet 2014)

Le retirer ? Comment ? Il est sur la carte-mère et j'en ai besoin pour relier ma TV (ou un second écran, je me tâte )


----------



## zenelae (30 Juillet 2014)

pardon erreur de langue ^^

pas le retirer mais ne ien brancher dessus


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Juillet 2014)

Ha ok 

Comme je disais, je n'ai le freeze que dans le cas où j'ai utilisé la TV, puis l'ai éteinte. Si elle est allumée ou débranchée, RAS


----------



## zenelae (31 Juillet 2014)

Alors ce que tu peux essayer. C'est déjà de faire une image via l'utilitaire de disque de t config actuelle. Tu boot sur ta clé comme si tu voulais tout réinstaller mais tu vas dans utilitaire de  disque crée une nouvelle image. Tu sélectionnes ton Hdd et c'est partie. 
Après essai les outils d'installation de myhack. Et ne coche que ce qu'il te faut. Et surtout et j'insiste essai d'installer tes kexts une à une sans passer or unibeast car une erreur est très vite arrivée avec ce genre d outil.


----------

